# size calculations



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

Since I'm going to be needing a larger tank soon, I plan on building my own. I know someone I can get glass from cheaply, and he can also help in the cutting/constructing, but I need some advice on the most economical way to make it. 
I'm looking to make a tank around the 150-200g range. What would be the best dimensions to do this? Also, how thick would the glass have to be? What would I need to do in terms of frame work (supports, braces, etc)? And finally, how would I go about making a lid for the tank?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

FishLoveLax said:


> Since I'm going to be needing a larger tank soon, I plan on building my own. I know someone I can get glass from cheaply, and he can also help in the cutting/constructing, but I need some advice on the most economical way to make it.
> I'm looking to make a tank around the 150-200g range. What would be the best dimensions to do this? Also, how thick would the glass have to be? What would I need to do in terms of frame work (supports, braces, etc)? And finally, how would I go about making a lid for the tank?
> Thanks a bunch.


for the demensions, that depends on what kind of fish you want to keep. For example, if you wanted to keep rays you would want a long, wide, short footprint. You would need one support brace in the middle of the tank or if you really wanted, two braces spaced far apart. As for the lid, what exactly are you looking for? a hood that would cover your lighting system?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

FishLoveLax said:


> Since I'm going to be needing a larger tank soon, I plan on building my own. I know someone I can get glass from cheaply, and he can also help in the cutting/constructing, but I need some advice on the most economical way to make it.
> I'm looking to make a tank around the 150-200g range. What would be the best dimensions to do this? Also, how thick would the glass have to be? What would I need to do in terms of frame work (supports, braces, etc)? And finally, how would I go about making a lid for the tank?
> Thanks a bunch.


Thats a goog calculus question. But honestly i think that it doesnt matter how you construct it, your going to use the same amount of glass. "If you take off an inch here you need to make it up with another inch over there" kind of thing. If you were asking about what shapes could minimize the cost in the making of your tank it would be a different story. I would go for a hex shape rather than rectangular could save you some glass pieces.


----------



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

For fish, I plan on moving my gar into the tank, and hopefully getting an arowana. If everything works out, I plan on getting a (smaller) ray also. Other than that, just a few cichlids (the largest being a Jack Dempsy), a tiretrack eel, and a black ghost knifefish. 
I looked up dimensions of a few retailers sites, and I figure I'd make 72x24x24
tank. (That's 180g.) How thick does the glass need to be? I found a site that says 1/2 inch? Does that sound right?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to intrude on your post FishLoveLax, but iv also been trying 2 figure out how to calculate how many gallons (exactly) my tank is, but all the box has is dimensions. i tried calculas methods, but my calculas is almost as bad as my geometry. 
do u have any idea where i could find this out? my tank is rectangular and the dimensions are: 460mm X 300mm X 230mm


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

finally found a decent site that calculates the size 4 u. the URL is http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would look in online sites to see what size frames you can get. The stand and the canopy does not matter if you are building it. (if you get a standard frame I am pretty sure you can find a stand and canopy for it. 1/2" sounds about right. Make sure it is tempered.


----------



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

IloveCichlids said:


> I would look in online sites to see what size frames you can get. The stand and the canopy does not matter if you are building it. (if you get a standard frame I am pretty sure you can find a stand and canopy for it. 1/2" sounds about right. Make sure it is tempered.


does anyone know any sites to buy a frame? All the ones I have found lead me no where. 

thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is a site that you should find most useful for tank building and a great deal more:

www.garf.org

The site is really poorly designed and difficult to navigate, but it is also HUGE. You will find among the other nuggets a calculator which tells you everything you need to know about building your own plywood & glass tank. You can input the dimensions you want, and the thing will actually generate a full set of materials, dimensions, and detailed instructions for you on the spot, which you can then print out and use to build your own dream tank. If you try to make a tank size which would be inherently unsafe, the directions will alert you to that immediately and tell you what you should change.
That's only one of the many amazing features of GARF. I heartily recommend a visit or six.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

robyn said:


> Sorry to intrude on your post FishLoveLax, but iv also been trying 2 figure out how to calculate how many gallons (exactly) my tank is, but all the box has is dimensions. i tried calculas methods, but my calculas is almost as bad as my geometry.
> do u have any idea where i could find this out? my tank is rectangular and the dimensions are: 460mm X 300mm X 230mm


If you have your measurements in inches then its easy. All you need to do is take the area (LxWxH) and divide by 231.


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Here you go. This might help with your calculations.

I'll create one for a hex tank asap.


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's the calculation for a HEX tank.


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry for seriously necroposting, however, is it more economical to make your own tank? I know people who can cut and get glass, and i'm looking for a very specific tank - but all models are entirely too expensive to me ... 55gal bowfront corner tank. 

Essentially I'd be copying other tank messurements, but in the long run is it cheaper to make your own tank?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have spare glass around and your pretty handy it could be cheaper. But buying second hand gear is usually close to a steal, especially tanks.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for double posting but...

About the bow front. Generally bow fronts will cost more than the standard 4 cornered rectangular tanks. Same goes with any acrylic tank vs glass. Acrylic costs more which is incorporated in the difference in cost of the two.


----------

